# Rezepte und Quests



## faron (14. März 2006)

Hallo ich habe nur noch eine frage 

zwar gibt es in der chrakter darstellung eine einstellung woraus man ersehen kann welche quests der char noch offen hat und welche rzepte er verfügt.

falls es dieses schon gibt frage ich bitte wo kann ich das einstellen und falls nicht wäre es ein vorschlag ob mann das einrichten kann

lg faron


----------



## B3N (14. März 2006)

Hallo Faron,

was die Quests betrifft, sowas gibt es nicht und wird es vermutlich auch nicht geben, aber eine Übersicht der Rezepte wird mit dem nächsten Update kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faron (15. März 2006)

ah das wär super  mit demrezepten die quests san net so wichtig ^^ 

lg faron


----------



## Kucky (16. März 2006)

faron schrieb:
			
		

> ah das wär super  mit demrezepten die quests san net so wichtig ^^
> 
> lg faron
> [post="109913"][/post]​



Es gibt da sehr gute Adons von Zindars(was adons+ui)angeht gibts nichts besseres als Zindars_ui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Adresse/http://www.zoog.de
das add. für die (Quest nennt sich Monkey-Quest)


----------

